# Grass scents



## Maythorn (Oct 20, 2011)

I noticed a Grass Patch at Oregon Trails and a Tall Grasses one at Peak's.  Tell me they don't smell like lawns being mowed. I smelled that today in the neighborhood and it's just awful to me.   Once I smelled a sample of Grass Stain by Brambleberry and that was not good because it was too much like lawns.

Have any of you tried a good grass scent.  I don't mean Sweetgrass (I don't think).  More like a field.


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a sample of the Tall Grass from Peak.  It doesn't smell liked mowed grass OOB.  It's a nice, clean, green fragrance.  Have not had a chance to soap it.  The other 50 sample bottles keep getting in the way


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 20, 2011)

I might just try the Tall Grasses.  I think a field scent would be wonderful with clay like Fuller's Earth and really fit the scent theme.  Those are the only two I've come across.  Maybe ones that say "Meadow" in the name of them are too.  Thanks.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 20, 2011)

I bought Grass Stain from BB and thought it smelled like bananas OOB!!!  Once soaped it was much nicer but not a fave of mine.
As for a green scent, I like Wasabi from BB.


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 20, 2011)

I wish my sample had smelled like bananas.  I could even detect the lawnmower rmotor a little in it, though I'm not sure that's possible!

Wasabi sounds exciting and I love green scents.  Brambleberry is all new territory to me now after my soaping hiatus.  They have a different looking website, too.  I like scents in amber glass like they do because it really can hold the strength of a scent longer.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 21, 2011)

Tallgrass from Peak was too candle-y for me.  You might like CandleScience's Meadow, it's a soft subtle green but with a hint of flower behind and slight ozone to make it smell like outside, it sticks well in CP.  I agree that wasabi from BB is a neat scent.


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 21, 2011)

I will chdeck into Meadow at Candle Science.  Maybe a clover scent might work, too.  I think of rain scents, also but most might not be grassy at all.


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have soaped Green Clover & Aloe from Peak and it's a very nice, clean scent.  Green, but a slight hint of floral.  Soaped very easily.


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 23, 2011)

Aloe and Green Clover I've never smelled but it sounds nice especially if it doesn't seize.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm a bit terrified to go the grass scent route; I think I need to go to SOS and order some sniffies and get an inventory going so I can increase my range. FO's are so expensive to order and ship, and I've gotten burned enough getting scents that don't smell at all how I immagined them that I tend to stick to a handful that I know.


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 26, 2011)

I know, I play it safe, too with buying scents, too.  I read about that fragrance named Cherokee from OT and it's pretty popular but to me smells harsh.  Like amber and cherry.  I tend to want to make and sell what I like but you never know what other people are going to sniff and say, oh, wow, yum!  Or not. :wink:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 27, 2011)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> I know, I play it safe, too with buying scents, too.  I read about that fragrance named Cherokee from OT and it's pretty popular but to me smells harsh.  Like amber and cherry.  I tend to want to make and sell what I like but you never know what other people are going to sniff and say, oh, wow, yum!  Or not. :wink:



Cherry and amber? That sounds really interesting to me...that was one I shied away from for sure. I haven't looked at Oregon Trail for a while, I need to go look.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 27, 2011)

Cherokee from OT, smells strongly of talc powder to me.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 27, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Cherokee from OT, smells strongly of talc powder to me.



Gah, that powdery undertone seems to be ubiquitous...I smell it in a lot of FO's, does anyone know what they are using in synthetics to cause that?
Sorry, Maythorn, I didn't mean to hijack your thread! :cry:


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 27, 2011)

No problem, Mouse.  And yes, Cherokee's powdery.  You'd have to like that to appreciate it.  I was hoping for just a bit more leather and patchouli notes.


----------



## kharmon320 (Nov 1, 2011)

I received my sample of Grass Stain from BB.  I really like it in the bottle.  It smells like grass, but just a tad sweeter.  My husband, who did lawn maintenance for 20 years, smelled it and said it smells like a lawn.  Green scents are very appealing to me, but I don't like a lot of floral notes mixed in.  Hopefully this one will smell great in soap.


----------

